# What is your milk cows name?



## NeHomesteader

I just bought a little jersey heifer calf to raise up for our milk cow. I would like to get some ideas on some names. I have a jersey that just turned a year old and I named her Willow. I like cute/unique names but have not thought of 1 yet that would fit her. Thinking 'maybe' Gracie or Button. Let me know what your cows name is...Thanks


----------



## CJBegins

I have Ellie, Ruby, Beauty, Midget, Daisy and Ginger. They are all jerseys except for Midget who is no longer a midget.


----------



## Pasohorsegal

I have a half Jersey half brown swiss I call her Mollymoo...She knows her name and comes running when I call her...Just love that cow!

PASO FINO Horse Tales,Sales,tips & training ideas


----------



## springvalley

Lets see, ALL OF THEM? Maddie, MIlly, Morine, Mina, LaLa, Cuddles, Hiedie, Sally, Cordelia and Lexi. All Jersey girls, and we have had many , many more. > Thanks Marc


----------



## sammyd

Fireball
A sweet little Milking Shorthorn 

http://sefsufficient.com/drill/fireball.JPG


----------



## thequeensblessing

We have Ellie Mae, the grand matriarch of the farm, and her 3 year old daughter Daisy Mae, her month old daughter Lizzy Mae, and Daisy's 1 week old daughter Sally Mae.


----------



## 65284

Since we got her just before Christmas, and she was a very pretty little tan Jersey gal, I named her Holly Berry. Just a little play on words there.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

our Dexter's name is Ramblin' Rose....we just call her Rose.


----------



## genebo

A beautiful Dexter/Hereford milker is named Ruffles. Her daughter inherited her facial markings. Her name is Lacy.


----------



## Cheribelle

IRENE


----------



## Cheribelle

and Tinkerbelle


----------



## farmgirl6

My Jersey is Annabelle, my dwarf Dexter is Mini Cooper


----------



## barnyardfun

Just sold my first jersey  and her name was Tinkerbell. We named her daughter Irradessa (fairies off Tinkerbell movie). Then there is Bonnie, Bluebell and Callie (short for California because she is Holstein and looks like the cows of the happy cows commercials!) lol

Good luck!


----------



## matt_man

Heart, Daisy, Bambi, Lily, Honey, Daphne...we've also had an Angel and an Olive. All Jerseys


----------



## NeHomesteader

I love ALL of your replies. Such cute names. Willow,my year old jersey was quiet and easy going and this little one is pretty spunky. She is SO cute.....I have a friend who absolutely LOVES her milk cows and now I know why. We have had beef cows for years but there is just something different about a dairy cow.


----------



## myheaven

Miracle Mile maker Molly moo. Molly for short. Her story is as long as her name.


----------



## Maverick_mg

Candy. But we are thinking on changing that. We just got her, she's a jersey too.


----------



## Jessilee7

We have Daisy Mae, Elsie Mae, Annabelle, Agnes, Marybelle and this years currently unnamed hiefer calves. Also have the expecting 2yos - Friendly, Pumpkin, BeeBee, Lilly, and Pretty.


----------



## kycrawler

bessie , tabbie, aj , tyson , linda , lucinda , katrina , kimberly , suzie q , little ann, violet ,vicky, rhoda , haley , holly , hope , cybil , riley , vannessa , 2 steers named avery and bubba current bull is eddy up and coming replacement bull is moe


----------



## myersfarm

Bessie , Daisy. Milky Way Tulip. Buttercup. Lilbit. Biggin. Sara. Just some of mine


----------



## Oakshire_Farm

Annabelle, Mabel, Juicy Lucy, Harriet, all Jerseys. And Lady the 100% blind Holstein. And Fire Crotch the Dexter bull


----------



## Dusky Beauty

"Missy" is my belmont dexter. Her name was Maggie Moo when she came to us, but I was saying things like "Look here, Missy" and it became an endearment that stuck. 

Here she is on my blog header:








I need to get out there and take some new ones when she's all mature looking.

"Molly Moo Cow" is actually my pyr/aussie shep dog's nickname--- Molly was always underfoot so I started calling her a big, fat cow!


----------



## willow_girl

My own four are named Christine, Lillian, Twister and Bitey Jane. 

Some of my favorites in the herd that I milk are Layla, Pasha, Ivy, Precious and Mehitabel.


----------



## G. Seddon

Willow_girl, I'm not sure I want to know the story behind "Bitey Jane," LOL.


----------



## MARYDVM

Bonnie and Heather came already named. Fudge and Dixie were born and named here.


----------



## genebo

I love all the names, and the thought that went into them.

My grandmother always had a milk cow and it was always given the same name, "Bossie".


----------



## Trisha in WA

My half Jersey half Holstein is named Espresso Bean. A young boy named her. The Jersey I had before her was Sabrina.


----------



## allenslabs

Right now I have a milk cow named Evie Lee and a jersey/holstein cross named Bonnie. Then a beef cow named Smudge and her daughter Charmin. I've had an Annie, Glory, Sarah and Elenore.


----------



## willow_girl

G. Seddon said:


> Willow_girl, I'm not sure I want to know the story behind "Bitey Jane," LOL.


Actually she was named for the white markings on her face, which look like bite marks!








I named her when she was one of 125 cows I milked on the dairy farm where I worked ... if I'd known she was going to be mine someday, I might have put more thought into her name.

The funny thing is, she's always nomming on me ... I think she feels she has to live up to her name! ound:

Twister came from the same farm, and also was named for her facial markings, which I thought resembled a tornado.


----------



## Marshloft

Can't believe there are no "moochelle's"


----------



## opportunity

Jezzy, brie, zanny and miss moo aka devil cow are the milking girls My son named miss moo but everyone else in town calls her the devil cow becasue her horns look like a devil, the others horns are not the same they are jerseys. Other cows are Maggie, Rusty, Dusty, Cuttie Pie, Strawberry Cream, Cinnamon Sugar, Gail, Easter lily, midnight ride, cherry, Elizabeth, Cloe, emily. mandy, toffy, taffy, mallory, Oreo, little girl, holly polly valentine ginger. I think that is all the girls I have names for that I can remember right now it's starting to get confusing when I go out with them and my husband has no idea who is who.


----------



## ms_gal

I have a mid-sized Jersey named Sally and a miniature Jersey named Clementine. They are both expecting in December and hope to have at least one little heifer that I can name Buttercup. When my grandmother was growing up, her family had a Jersey named Strawberry.


----------



## NeHomesteader

I love so many of the names you have listed. I ESPECIALLY love the thought you have all put into them. I still have not named my little jersey. So many of the names you have listed I have named my beef bottle calves or cows in our herd like Daisy Mae,Lucy,Bubba,I could go on and on. Thanks so much for all your great ideas. I think you have to be around them for awile also because personality has to match the name.


----------



## nduetime

Our Lucy came named and now we have "Clover" . She was named for a little spotted Jersey (she is one also) in one of the grandchildren's storybooks. They saw her hours after she was born and yelled," it's Clover!" What could we do???? She comes when called and is as friendly as can be.


----------



## myersfarm

Ok something I do also to get names for my heifers since i have so many.....when someone comes to the farm I name a calf after them....like my niece a moive star came I named the calf RISING STAR....when my sister Patsie came we named one PAT....the other niece became a lawyer ...Justices......My mother in law started us on flowers after she came over Lilly..Tulip.. and a bunch of other flowers...and everytime she came over she want to see each of the calfs we named after her


----------



## hiddensprings

We have Pearl, Bitty, Clarabell, Josie, Hannah, T-Bone (bet you can guess where he will end up), Pete, and my newest bottle babies: Burt & Ernie


----------



## NeHomesteader

Last year we went with names from Swamp People for our bottle calves. They were Glenn,Mitchell,Elizabeth, Tommy ,Troy,......


----------



## janij

A-1, Daisy May, B, Cocoa, Rhett, and Pear. All jersey's and one Jersey Holstein cross. They are so fun to name. And yes they are different than beef cows. Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## cindy04

Thelma and Louise, and this years heifer out of Louise is Chick-a-Bee.


----------



## cathleenc

Biscuit - she came named. Odd but we liked it.


----------



## scholtefamily

Loretta, Clairabelle, Hannah, Stormie and Daisy.......all jerseys. We used to have a holstein that was all white with 2 black rings around her eyes. We called her Shiner.


----------



## Menglish

The Jersey's in my herd are Lilly and Pumpkin. They came named.


----------



## mozarkian

Maudie Mae, Josie Wales, Pop Jo, Gracie Jo (Pop Jo's heifer), Sadie Lou. Bulls are Conie (short for Conan), Spot. Names tend to come when you watch them awhile-- Jose Wales is long, tall and looks/acts like a bovine version of Clint Eastwood.
Bottle bulls slated for resale, get names starting with letters A-Z each year in order of arrival, as in Abraham, Beauregard, Cletus, Delbert, Eaton, Ferdinand and so on.


----------

